# Dinner Invitations...



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

_As people who cook well, either at home or professionally, do you find that friends won't invite you to dinner because they're intimidated by your skill?_

I rarely get invited to dine at people's houses. I don't know why. I would *never* critique a meal someone was gracious enough to serve me during a visit. I don't care if my friends serve me Entenmann's cake and canned beans. I'm there to _visit_ them, not _compete_ with them.

I get so thrilled when someone invites me to enjoy their home, company and a meal. I wish people wouldn't be so intimidated.

Discuss...


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

chiffonade, feel free to drop by for dinner anytime. I see that you are in Colorado --- so it's probably not more than a 6-10 hour drive.

Actually, it seems to me that hardly anyone does dinner at home anymore. When I invite someone over they always seems so surprised at the idea. Having dinner means going to a restaurant - at least around here.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There is a small group of friends of mine who try to get together as often as possible for dinner. Sometimes it's twice a month other times it's once every 2 months or so. I am the only chef of the group, but no one seems to care, in fact, I've been told if it isn't up to my standard the jar of peanut butter is in the cabinet. LOL. But I am very easy to please when someone else is cooking for me and they all know it. Our dinners range from simple (burgers on the grill) to elaborate, to downright fun. In fact this week they are all coming over and I am teaching them how to make tamales. With all the beer and tequila I know they will bring, it ought to be quite interesting!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I have heard that comment before (and who wouldn't be intimidated by my extraordinary abilities) however I always try to make people understand that as Chefs we are very easy to cook for. We are not there to review or teach unless asked. The reason we cook is to please. Therefore the ultimate compliment is for someone to cook for us. A pb & j is as appreciated as a veal osso buco. It's the thought behind the meal, not the technique that counts.


----------

